# Badges



## Kramodlog (Dec 7, 2013)

Can I reorder them as I want to or are they stuck in the order of which I bought them?

Plus, how many can be displayed under my avatar?


----------



## Nagol (Dec 9, 2013)

I think they all display in lines of 5.  Morrus has 7 badges -- one line of 5 and a partial line underneath.


----------



## Morrus (Dec 9, 2013)

I think the developers said the next upgrade would allow for rearranging badges.


----------



## Kramodlog (Dec 10, 2013)

Sweet, thanks. 

It's not Socialcore, is it?


----------



## Ezequielramone (Dec 10, 2013)

I'm new here. How do you get GP to buy badges?


----------



## Nagol (Dec 10, 2013)

Ezequielramone said:


> I'm new here. How do you get GP to buy badges?




Start new threads -- 1 GP each.


----------



## Ezequielramone (Dec 10, 2013)

Ok, I'll spam everywhere. No, seriously, thanks.


----------



## Ezequielramone (Jan 14, 2015)

I have read that commenting in "news" gives GP. but only creating new threads seems to gives me gp. is it right? or there is something wrong?


----------



## was (Jan 15, 2015)

Ezequielramone said:


> I have read that commenting in "news" gives GP. but only creating new threads seems to gives me gp. is it right? or there is something wrong?




I don't know, it's the same for me.


----------



## Gecko85 (Feb 3, 2015)

Ezequielramone said:


> I have read that commenting in "news" gives GP. but only creating new threads seems to gives me gp. is it right? or there is something wrong?



News articles have the gold "G" icon on the reply button, indicating you should get GP if you reply...but it has never actually worked for me. I've replied to news articles, clicking on the reply button that contains the gold "G", yet I never get the GP. Only creating a new thread has gotten me GP. I even tried using the "Purchase GP with real money" option, spending $2. I certainly was charged, yet so far have not received any GP. Something seems broken...


----------



## Morrus (Feb 6, 2015)

Commenting in news used to, but we don't use that news forum any more!


----------

